# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  What's new - 24 hours?

## old man emu

My favourite site for another of my interests has a Tab labelled "What's New? - 24 Hours". When you click on this Tab, you get a list of links to every thread that has had a posting made to it in the previous 24 hours. Using the Tab makes it really easy to check what is new without having to trawl through the whole site.

There is also a mechanism that flags those threads where you have posted something and someone else has posted after you. Great for following conversations.

Just have a look at the site:  http://www.recreationalflying.com.au/

Old Man Emu

----------


## Compro01

1. I personally just use the "new posts" link in the top left under the logo.  Shows every thread posted since you were last here.

2. The flags thing already exists.  It's called "subscriptions", it's just not on by default.  Go into your settings and change "Default thread subscription mode" to something other than "do not subscribe".  Then you can see every thread you've posted in (or manually subscribed to in the "thread tools" pulldown) and has been posted to by someone else afterwards in your subscriptions page, which can also be found in the "quick links" pulldown at the top of the page.

----------


## Eddie

I activated the "What's New" feature.  Is this what you were referrint to?

Eddie

----------


## old man emu

Yep. That's what I was looking for.

Next request:

Can we have a folder where members can discuss some of the mechanical aspects of printers? Here's a problem I want some help with:

I'm chasing some comments on the degree of accuracy of extruder movement we should be chasing. I want to know how finely tuned the movements have to be to produce an acceptable product. I want to put a "cotton reel" on a 1.8 degree per step motor. If the cotton real has a radius of 7.95mm, then at the circumference, each step makes an arc 0.25mm long. Would that be accurate enough for movment in the X & Y axes?

Old Man Emu

----------


## Eddie

Do you not think the General folder is OK for this, or the Hardware specific folder? I just hate having too many folders so early on in the lifespan of a forum.  It kinda spreads things out too much.

Eddie

----------


## old man emu

I can see your point about too many folders early on on the life of the site.

I'll post my question in the Hardware folder and let's look at the number of visits it gets.

OME

----------

